# what do you guys use to measure your speed??



## King

ive seen the swing mate being mentioned in a few threads.

$109 is the cheapest.

i dont know. when i was sporting goods they had one. i dont know if its worth buying one. i can bet my swing speed has increased because it was last measured about a year ago.

i think it would just be a cool little device to have.


----------



## 300Yards

I get mine done for free...use a Vector launch mnitor, way more accurate than any of the little swing stik things they sell. Go to a Golf etc., they have them there.


----------



## Lead Tape

King said:


> ive seen the swing mate being mentioned in a few threads.
> 
> $109 is the cheapest.
> 
> i dont know. when i was sporting goods they had one. i dont know if its worth buying one. i can bet my swing speed has increased because it was last measured about a year ago.
> 
> i think it would just be a cool little device to have.



It wouldn't be worth it if all you want to do is measure your swing speed one time just to see what it is. However, if you work on some specific swing changes to increase distance or to see how a variety of shafts or shaft/head combinations can increase or decrease your swing speed, it's a GREAT thing to have for progressing.
Additionally, I've found over the years that if you don't know what your swing speed is often enough, there's a tendency to just get lazy and it'll start going backwards. Use it every time you're on the range and it'll be worth it.

300 yards...sometimes you just flat out don't have a clue regarding what you're talking about. The swingmate IS NOT a stick. It's a portable radar device that can be taken anywhere and IS very accurate and consistent. Is it as accurate as what you're talking about? Probably not, however, I'd bet good money it's identical to the swing speeds being read out on your unit or within a couple of miles per hour on every swing. Let's see YOU lug that thing to the range with you. Some people do more than hit indoors, you know.

Aren't RADAR GUNS used by the cops portable?? How accurate are they?

Hey 300 yards...if that's your picture in your avatar, you don't need to hit indoors and worry about a swing speed analyzer. You need to do something about "crossing the line" so bad at the top. It's going 3 counties over to the right from your foot alignment, and I don't think it's an optical illusion. Good parallel position and turn though.


----------



## King

thanks for the advice.

the nearby range has a vector thing, i saw it yesterday when the Cobra demo day was here.

i have 2 lessons left with the range, i might see if i can get on that vector monitor.


----------



## 300Yards

Lead Tape said:


> It wouldn't be worth it if all you want to do is measure your swing speed one time just to see what it is. However, if you work on some specific swing changes to increase distance or to see how a variety of shafts or shaft/head combinations can increase or decrease your swing speed, it's a GREAT thing to have for progressing.
> Additionally, I've found over the years that if you don't know what your swing speed is often enough, there's a tendency to just get lazy and it'll start going backwards. Use it every time you're on the range and it'll be worth it.
> 
> *300 yards...sometimes you just flat out don't have a clue regarding what you're talking about. The swingmate IS NOT a stick. It's a portable radar device that can be taken anywhere and IS very accurate and consistent. * Is it as accurate as what you're talking about? Probably not, however, I'd bet good money it's identical to the swing speeds being read out on your unit or within a couple of miles per hour on every swing. Let's see YOU lug that thing to the range with you. Some people do more than hit indoors, you know.
> 
> Aren't RADAR GUNS used by the cops portable?? How accurate are they?
> 
> *Hey 300 yards...if that's your picture in your avatar, you don't need to hit indoors and worry about a swing speed analyzer. You need to do something about "crossing the line" so bad at the top. It's going 3 counties over to the right from your foot alignment, and I don't think it's an optical illusion. Good parallel position and turn though.*


Well excuse me! There are so many speed analyzers out there, I stopped looking up all of them. Those radar analyzers are pretty good though, a bit high on the price though. I thought I saw somewhere eles a little cheaper..Ebay maybe? Don't know if it was any good though. Just so you know, I do more than hit indoors. I normally plat at least 2 18 rounds per week, and sometimes a 9 holer or two. I only use the LMs, when I want to test something. Or if I want to check my angle, speed, etc.

My angle at the top wasn't off, BTW. That is my slice swing your seeing. Perhaps you should ask more questions before attempting to bash people? It's my avatar, and I'll make it anything I want.. My angle at the top is normally just a touch right for me to deliver maximum impact to the ball. I'm working on a better avatar, but that is the only one I could load for some reason. Anyway sorry I didn't meet your high "qualified" standards..


----------



## Golfbum

King said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> the nearby range has a vector thing, i saw it yesterday when the Cobra demo day was here.
> 
> i have 2 lessons left with the range, i might see if i can get on that vector monitor.


There is your key issue right there. Wait until there is another demo day and get on the launch monitor and they'll tell you would SS. They will do that in order to fit you for a shaft. No need for you to buy a driver, but at least you will know your swing speed.


----------



## Lead Tape

300Yards said:


> My angle at the top wasn't off, BTW. That is my slice swing your seeing. Perhaps you should ask more questions before attempting to bash people? It's my avatar, and I'll make it anything I want.. My angle at the top is normally just a touch right for me to deliver maximum impact to the ball. I'm working on a better avatar, but that is the only one I could load for some reason. Anyway sorry I didn't meet your high "qualified" standards..



That's your slice swing? Wow...most of the time a swing that crosses the line so much is a players HOOK swing. Now the avatar might not be as clear as it should be, but from the shaft coming into the head on the angle it's shown, it also looks like the clubface is pointing toward the sky. That position along with crossing the line would make for even more HOOK. When the shaft/club is laid off quite a bit, THAT is the position for a SLICE swing. Do you know what laying it off means?

I don't need to ask questions. You posted the picture, I made a professional observation from what was there. If you feel that you were bashed, well so be it. The position is what it is and it's pretty obvious to a trained eye. Btw, now that I've pointed it out...does it look like the line is being extremely crossed from his feet position to everyone else here? 

Don't be shy in answering. 300 is tough and can take whatever comes his way.


----------



## Golfbum

Lead Tape said:


> That's your slice swing? Wow...most of the time a swing that crosses the line so much is a players HOOK swing. Now the avatar might not be as clear as it should be, but from the shaft coming into the head on the angle it's shown, it also looks like the clubface is pointing toward the sky. That position along with crossing the line would make for even more HOOK. When the shaft/club is laid off quite a bit, THAT is the position for a SLICE swing. Do you know what laying it off means?
> 
> I don't need to ask questions. You posted the picture, I made a professional observation from what was there. If you feel that you were bashed, well so be it. The position is what it is and it's pretty obvious to a trained eye. Btw, now that I've pointed it out...does it look like the line is being extremely crossed from his feet position to everyone else here?
> 
> Don't be shy in answering. 300 is tough and can take whatever comes his way.


Are you a certifed PGA Teaching Pro?


----------



## 300Yards

Yep, Texas tough..and yes that is my slice swing. It works for me..my clubhead isn't pointing to the sky..It just looks kinda wierd from me shrinking it. Anyway, works for me..

BTW, Mr. PGA pro, my stance is also open...to bad your well trained eye didn't pick that up..

I am now officially putting Lead Tape on my Ignore list..



> This message is hidden because Lead Tape is on your ignore list.


If everyone is as sick of his arrogant, high and mighty, "I am smart, and your are dumb" attitude as I am, please do the same. Maybe he'll move on to harrass a new group of people.


----------



## Lead Tape

300Yards said:


> Yep, Texas tough..and yes that is my slice swing. It works for me..my clubhead isn't pointing to the sky..It just looks kinda wierd from me shrinking it. Anyway, works for me..
> 
> BTW, Mr. PGA pro, my stance is also open...to bad your well trained eye didn't pick that up..
> 
> I am now officially putting Lead Tape on my Ignore list..
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is as sick of his arrogant, high and mighty, "I am smart, and your are dumb" attitude as I am, please do the same. Maybe he'll move on to harrass a new group of people.



Tsk, tsk, tsk...what a sensitive touchy guy. 

Waaaahhh, waaaaahhhh...
mommy, this mean guy said some things about me that hurt my feelings. I thought I had a perfect swing and was a God on a golf forum until HE bashed me. Waaaahhhhhh....


----------



## Lead Tape

Golfbum said:


> Are you a certifed PGA Teaching Pro?



Uhhhhhh, yeh. And have been for over 40 years.

But who cares, Butch Harmon and Hank Haney could be on here under different screen names and they'd be thought of as a-holes by guys like you. Forum hacks know EVERYTHING in the world of make believe.

Hey moderators...delete the account entirely. I'll leave it to the regulars. They'll be happy, I'll be happy...what could be better.
I have a new screen name...LOGGED OUT.


----------



## Golfbum

Lead Tape said:



> Uhhhhhh, yeh. And have been for over 40 years.
> 
> But who cares, Butch Harmon and Hank Haney could be on here under different screen names and they'd be thought of as a-holes by guys like you. Forum hacks know EVERYTHING in the world of make believe.
> 
> Hey moderators...delete the account entirely. I'll leave it to the regulars. They'll be happy, I'll be happy...what could be better.
> I have a new screen name...LOGGED OUT.


Settle down buddy. All I asked you was if you were a certified PGA Teaching Pro. Don't get your shorts in a knot. I have been reading posts on golf forums for 3 years and I have seen so many people try to give someone advice. Without seeing a swing you really can not give advice. I am not a teaching pro and I know that. I have played this game for 25 years and I know that someone can not tell someone else how to sure a problem without seeing it first hand. I ALWAYS TELL PEOPLE TO SEEK OUT A CERTIFIED TEACHING PRO when they ask questions on forums on how to cure swing faults.
Lighten up pal. CYA LATER LOGGED OUT


----------



## 300Yards

Alright! 300 gets rid of another one...how do you even know what my slice swing looks like? You've never seen it..I have seen actual PGA Pros, and the've all said to do what works for you..and seeing how my swing is 120+MPH average..and I control my slice/draw very well,I can't see how my method is flawed. Don't worry, Lead, we'll take over for you on the tips department..let the people who actual play golf give the tips..There's a big difference between people who play, and give tips, and those who don't play and give tips..I'm thinkin you fall into the second category..


----------



## Lead Tape

300Yards said:


> Alright! 300 gets rid of another one...how do you even know what my slice swing looks like? You've never seen it..I have seen actual PGA Pros, and the've all said to do what works for you..and seeing how my swing is 120+MPH average..and I control my slice/draw very well,I can't see how my method is flawed. Don't worry, Lead, we'll take over for you on the tips department..let the people who actual play golf give the tips..There's a big difference between people who play, and give tips, and those who don't play and give tips..I'm thinkin you fall into the second category..


Since YOU lied about having me on IGNORE, I'm now lying about being LOGGED OUT, sissy. I LOGGED ON just for you.

YOU stated that YOU were SELF TAUGHT in another post or thread. NOW you're saying that you've seen PGA PROS. What is it...you're self taught or you've seen pros?? Seems like some lying going on here again by you big boy. You seem to be full of those, along with an ego.

So, the PGA pros said to do what works for you, huh? LMFAO. What that translates into is YOUR SWING IS GOOFY, but if you're hitting it good, they'd rather leave it alone. Just like the positions in your avatar. THEY ARE WHACKED! I don't care what your slice swing looks like...all I was referring to are your POSITIONS, there's a difference. What we look for are POSITIONS. Once your swing is viewed in person for idiocyncracies, that's another story. It's like Jim Furyk, Lee Trevino, Brett Wetterich and a bunch of others.

Oh, I'm not worried about YOU taking over in the tips department. You're FULL of tips on everything, and also full of poo-poo! You're a GOD here and in your own mind. Hey, go play in front of people in a tournament. I PM'd you and said to send your email address and I'd tell you who I was and send articles. *I really shouldn't swear on a public forum*. Why? Because YOU DIDN'T WANT ME to know who YOU ARE, you little POS wannabe!

You think I fall into the second category of people that DON'T PLAY?
ROTFLMFAO...you moron. I've played almost EVERY day of my life unless the weather was crappy or I was purposely taking a break to let my body and mind heal.

Here's YOUR post earlier: Just so you know, I do more than hit indoors. I normally plat at least 2 18 rounds per week, and sometimes a 9 holer or two.

LMAO again...you play a couple of times a week and THAT'S IT! You also stated that you've been playing the game for 13 years. What are you...in your 20's yet? (I'm gonna pee my pants from laughing so hard)

Here's YOUR first statement in this post. "ALRIGHT! 300 gets rid of another one."

This is your intention, to be the forum hero and GOD here. You're a ZERO on a scale of 1-10. You're a ZERO in life because you still don't even know what you want to do with it. You're grasping for straws.

*I'm THIS CLOSE to getting banned*. I tried to get you involved in the RE/MAX long drive challenge. YOU HAVE NO HEART! YOU'RE a little baby! Your response was that you have a hard time HITTING IN FRONT OF A GROUP OF PEOPLE! What a JOKE! You're a little wannabe jerkoff doing NOTHING with his life other than posting on a forum thinking that he's somebody. If this is your life, I'm happy for you. *Now I'm going to be getting a pm from white_tiger*!

NOW I'm LOGGED OUT! I PROMISE. Lead the troops, big man.


----------



## JPsuff

.



Uhh, Mr. Tape?


You know what you need to do?

You need to go into your sock drawer, take out 30 bucks and go downtown and get the blowjob you apparently so desperately need.

Life's too short to be popping blood vessels over a golf swing, know what I mean?


-JP


----------



## 300Yards

Shame I can't read that..but I'll guess it's riddled with insults and cheap shots, and profanity, like all your other posts..


----------



## 300Yards

Am I right? Was it all profanity? If so, please report him, seeing as I can't, becasue I blocked him..just tell me how ridiculous he sounds please..I need to know, so that I can respond accordingly..I shouldn't have blocked him..he's so funny when hes mad..


----------



## Golfbum

Lead Tape, settle down buddy. Man you are going to have a heart attack if you keep that up.

All I am going to say is this. I have read lots of posts on many forums about guys who claim they hit it 300+ all day, every day, into the wind, down wind, add another 50.

Sure sure. If they are that long why are they not playing Pro Golf? That is all I wonder.

As for goofy swings, well Jim Furyk has a goofy swing. No one changed it and look what he has done. The Merry Mex, another goofy swing. Hey how about Alan Doyle? Mr Hockey Slapshot, doesn't he own a Seniors US Open, along with quite a few Champions Tour wins?

Not everyone has a perfect swing. I for one use the ten finger grip and the CPGA Pro I saw last year told me not to change that grip. 

I do agree with you on one subject and if you re read my posts above you will see that I have already stated this. There are too many "ARM CHAIR TEACHERS" on the internet. No one, and I mean NO ONE can analyze a swing just be reading how a person swings at the ball. People need to realize they cause more damage than good by telling someone how to cure a slice or hook, or fat shots etc etc. GO SEE A PRO and take some lessons. I said that in one thread and got torn apart by a couple of other members for being a smart ass. Bottom line is, if you have an issue with your swing then go see a PRO. 

I am quite sure you can offer some advice and that is all fine and dandy. But you know as well as I do that you need to see the swing in person to really be able to offer some solid advice.

No need to blow your top. Settle down and come back later and see if there is anything you do like about this forum.


----------



## JPsuff

.



> Am I right? Was it all profanity? If so, please report him, seeing as I can't, becasue I blocked him..just tell me how ridiculous he sounds please..


Well, as profanity goes (especially when I consider what I myself can produce when I really get going) it was moderate.

See, the thing with superiority issues is that the person doing all the flaming is generally quite insecure and uncomfortable in his own skin and usually has "issues" a mile long.
Everything that people say to him is taken as some kind of attack, whether it is or not and they generally live in a permanent defensive mode. It's really rather tragic, actually.


-JP


----------



## 300Yards

I'm going to have to read that post..it's killing me. It's always funny to see people blow up..


----------



## 300Yards

Lead Tape said:


> *Since YOU lied about having me on IGNORE, I'm now lying about being LOGGED OUT, sissy. I LOGGED ON just for you.*
> 
> oh no, it's called reading someone elses quote..
> 
> *YOU stated that YOU were SELF TAUGHT in another post or thread.*
> 
> No, I stated I was ALMOST ENTIRELY self taught..geez, you can't even read whats right in front of you right..
> 
> *So, the PGA pros said to do what works for you, huh? LMFAO. What that translates into is YOUR SWING IS GOOFY, but if you're hitting it good, they'd rather leave it alone.
> Oh, I'm not worried about YOU taking over in the tips department. You're FULL of tips on everything, and also full of sheyit!*
> 
> UH, yes, and they also said my positioning is fine, for someone with my body type..let's see your positioning, mister perfect..BTW, last time I checked..Tiger's shaft also points a bit right..so apparently I am picking the same path the best player in the world takes..face it, your wrong, like always.
> 
> *You think I fall into the second category of people that DON'T PLAY?
> ROTFLMFAO...you moron. I've played almost EVERY day of my life unless the weather was crappy or I was purposely taking a break to let my body and mind heal.*
> 
> Well, that just shows you are a couch humping loser..you have no job to do, so you just play golf all the time..what happened, you got fired for your lousy attitude? I bet you've never helped a single person in your entire carrer..if you ever had one, which I doubt you did.. Must be nice to be such a bum! I caught you in a lie right ther, boy..how could you possibly play everyday if your a swing pro? You can't. So which are you lying about? I'd say both..
> 
> Here's YOUR post earlier: Just so you know, I do more than hit indoors. *I normally plat at least 2 18 rounds per week, and sometimes a 9 holer or two.*
> 
> Yes, I play AT LEAST 2 rounds of 18 a week..sometimes that number is as high as 7 or 8, when I'm not working as a PIT crewman, and am making $500 a day for labor..
> 
> 
> *LMAO again...you play a couple of times a week and THAT'S IT! You also stated that you've been playing the game for 13 years. What are you...in your 20's yet? *
> 
> Nope. 17. Do the math and figure out when I started.
> 
> *You're a ZERO in life because you still don't even know what you want to do with it. You're grasping for straws.
> You're a little pussy. I tried to get you involved in the RE/MAX long drive challenge. YOU HAVE NO HEART! YOU'RE a little baby! Your response was that you have a hard time HITTING IN FRONT OF A GROUP OF PEOPLE! What a JOKE! You're a little wannabe jerkoff doing NOTHING with his life other than posting on a forum thinking that he's somebody. If this is your life, I'm happy for you. You deserve it, c*nt!*
> 
> You know what? I will say just a plain *** YOU on this one...I have a job, and I contribute to society..while you just dream about the days you were somebody..I have no heart? I suggest you take another look at your post you no good, worn down, *** sucking, mother fu**** hack of a golf teaher! Yo are the ONLY nobody in the entire world..the illegals that were digging out my ditches, are worth more than you.(Not being racist, just trying to make a point, and this is not pointed towards any particular race.) FYI, I played in High school tournaments..and thanks to me, my school ALMOST NEVER lost, and I set 2 low round records, what have you accomplised? I even played with a broken heel, wearing a stability boot, with 6 screws in my foot..I'll bet you've never done that, have you Mr. Bi Polar? Don't question my integrity..as I have way more than a snake oil can saleman like you, ever could. I didn't answer your PM, because well, put simply, I don't know you, and I hate spam..that, and I doubt you've done half the shit you say.. What happened to you? A couple of days ago you were telling me how great I was, and how I was your favorite poster, and how accurate my reviews are..So obviously everything you ust said, was just to try and start some shit, and whether you want to admit it or not, you respect me. You just wish your back would hold on long enough for you to swing a club as fast as I do. Do everyone a favor, and take another hit off your pipe..With any luck, it'll kill you before someone on the street does. That is your destiny: You will get killed for saying the wrong thing to somebody..you have no idea what happens to people down here, that talks like this..I would be willing to break my 9 iron, as long as it is over your head! GET A LIFE!
> A little advice for you: Get a huge bag of weed, lace it with Digitalis, and then smoke the whole damn bag..then if by some miracle your still alive, get yourself some much needed help.
> You don't half of what I've been through in my life, pussy. You could only scarcely imagine.. Don't you ****ing judge me. I am no pussy, and I would fight a professional fighter, for the right reasons. You don't know shit about me, and you never will..
> All you are showing with your rotten ****ing attitude is your weakness. Go to church or something, learn how to talk to people...or are you to good for that, too?
> Damn your post was funny..I could go on all night bashing you, but I think I'll stop..seeing as I believe I said everthing that needs to be said, and a little extra. I'm done with you. Now go to your corner and cry about another failed attempt to make friends.
> 
> *NOW I'm LOGGED OUT! I PROMISE. Lead the troops, big man.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'm noe leadin any troops.. Now, does anyone have any actual golf related talk, they would like to discuss?


----------



## King

hah. man and i just wanted to check swing speeds

:dunno:


----------



## 300Yards

I apologize King, that got outta hand..but he was WAY out of line.


----------



## white_tiger_137

Lead Tape,
Chill out. Maybe 300 is a better golfer, maybe you are, but thats irrelevant. Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

E-**** measuring will get you nowhere.


----------



## white_tiger_137

Lead Tape,
Chill out. 300 might be or better golfer, or maybe you are, but that's irrelevant. Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

E-**** measuring will get you nowhere.


----------



## Golfbum

What we need here is a GRUDGE MATCH between Lead Tape and 300 Yards. Tee it up, put some cash on the line and may the best man win  

Seriously though. Lead Tape you were out of line, 300 Yards you were out of line.

All the guy wanted to know was the best method to measure his swing speed. That lead to a fricking flame war between two hot heads.

I can tell you one thing. Both of you would have been banned on the main golf forum I participate in. The Administrator would not put up with that crap.

Grow up. Or carry on at each other with the PM feature.


----------



## King

hey its all good with me.

ive seen worse in other local forums.

yeah. you two kinda got out of hand.

lets all kiss and make up


----------

